#ubuntu-de-l10n 2015-06-05
<phillip> hi rath, bezüglich [PATCH] l10n: de.po: fix translation of "head nodes", wenn ich das gut finde, was soll ich dann machen? Kurz schreiben? Signed-off-by hinzufügen? Wenn ja wie?
<rath> phillip: antworte einfach mit "Acked-by: Name <e-mail>", das füge ich dann den patch hinzu
<phillip> rath: einfach in die Mail schreiben?
<rath> als antwort auf den patch
